# Have you been bitten by a Snake? Please join our Snake-bite Study!



## Snake-bite Study (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi Aussie Pythons and Snakes,

My name is Jasmine, a fourth year medical student at the University of New South Wales. It would be great if anyone who has been bitten by a snake could help assist in Snake-bite research, by completing the linked questionnaire.

Please read the information below to find out more about the study.
If you would like to be part of the study, please click on the link below, and the questionnaire will open for you to complete and submit. 
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=gJIrA3_2fB4620NiNlhtHtiw_3d_3d

If the questionnaire does to progress to the next page, make sure you check all the required questions have been answered. 'Please answer this question' will be diplayed in red above any question that may have been missed.

*The University of New South Wales and Coffs Harbour Base Hospital are conducting a study to investigate snake-bite.*

*Your participation in this study will be very much appreciated and will help Doctors to better understand snake-bite in Australia. All persons who have been bitten by a snake will be of assistance to the study.*

*Please don’t hesitate to contact Jasmine Bowie (study coordinator) if you have any enquiries.*
*Jasmine Bowie*
* Telephone number: 0431868078*
* E-mail address: [email protected]*


*If you would like to participate in this study, please read the ‘Snake-bite study participant information’ (below) and complete the linked questionnaire by 25th September 2007.*

*Please feel free to forward this link to other interested persons who have been bitten by a snake.*

*Yours Sincerely*

*Jasmine Bowie*
*Study Coordinator*
*Medical Student, University of New South Wales*
*29th August 2007*


Below is more detailed information on the study;

*Snake-bite Study Participant Information*

Dear Sir or Madam,

The University of New South Wales, Coffs Harbour Rural Medical School in conjunction with Coffs Harbour Base Hospital Emergency Department is undertaking a study to investigate the impact of being bitten by a snake.

The long term impact of snake-bite has not previously been studied in Australia and this study will be very important to help understand the full impact of snake-bites in Australia. The study will also investigate the impact of antivenom administration on long term morbidity, potentially impacting on clinical practice. 

Approximately 300 persons who previously presented to Coffs Harbour hospital with a snake-bite and also members of herpetologist groups (people who study and/or keep snakes and reptiles) considered high risk for snake bite, will be sent this information and questionnaire. 
Only persons who have been bitten by a snake will be included in the study, and participation in the study is voluntary. 

All information collected in the study will be kept confidential and only persons involved in the study will have access to the information. To the extent permitted by the applicable laws and/or regulations, this information will not be made publicly available. The results of the study will not include any personal or identifying details and if the results of the study are published, the participant’s identity will remain confidential. 

The questionnaire should take less than 30 minutes to complete.
All persons who have been bitten by a snake will be of assistance to this study.

*If you would like to participate in the study please complete the linked questionnaire no later than 25th September 2007. *

This study has been approved by the North Coast Area Health Service (NCAHS) Human Research Ethics Committee and any complaints or concerns about this research project may be made to this committee through the Research Ethics Officer as follows: 

 Research Ethics Officer
 NCAHS Human Research Ethics Committee
 PO Box 126
 Port Macquarie NSW 2444
 Tel: (02) 6588 2941
 Fax: (02) 6588 2942
 Email: [email protected] 

*If you have any problems or enquiries concerning the questionnaire please don’t hesitate to contact**Jasmine Bowie (research coordinator) or Dr Alan Tankel (research supervisor).*

Jasmine Bowie
 Study Coordinator
 Locked Bag 812, Coffs Harbour, NSW 2450
 Telephone number: 0431868078
 E-mail address: [email protected]

Dr Alan Tankel
 Director, Emergency Department. 
 Locked Bag 812, Coffs Harbour, NSW 2450 
 Telephone number: 02 6656 7428 
 Fax number: 02 6656 7423
 E-mail address: [email protected]


Yours Sincerely

*Jasmine Bowie*
*Study Coordinator*
*Medical Student, University of New South Wales*
*9th August 2007*


----------

